# Pork Loin - Pan or No Pan



## pbrown86 (Jan 24, 2019)

I will be smoking a boneless pork loin this weekend in my MES 30.  I am planning to use apple chips. I am planning to smoke until ~140F and then letting it rest. I have seen some threads where folks recommend smoking it in a pain with chicken broth or apple juice and others that prefer to just have a drip tray underneath.  Any experience which turns out juicier and what downsides of smoking it directly on the rack have?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 24, 2019)

I would (and do) smoke it with a drip tray underneath to collect the juices. If you wanted to add some subtle flavor, you could add an additional pan of apple juice or put the juice in the drip pan. In my experience (and others may differ), cooking meat in a pan  with liquid does not provide any additional flavor but does interfere with smoke getting to all sides of the meat. 

That said, there are many different ways to do things and you should try it both ways to see which way you prefer. And after you try it both ways, let us know what you prefer.


----------



## pbrown86 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks!  Since boneless pork loin is a lean meat, does it still end up juicy if its not smoked in a pan?


----------



## oddegan (Jan 24, 2019)

I've smoked quite a few with no pan. The key is not to go higher than 140 I.T. You do that and you should be good.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 24, 2019)

You can smoke one just fine with no pan, and like oddegan said, 140F IT max. I always use a pan because I'm never serving a pork loin without a sauce. I prefer to smoke-roast pork loins with liquids, fruit, and preserves I can use to make a sauce and spoon over the pork.


----------



## pbrown86 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks!  Will let y'all know how it turns out.  Any good rub recommendations?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 24, 2019)

I only use a pan to catch drippings, probably to late but couldn't you inject with apple juice to get the flavor your looking for, or make a apple bbq. sauce


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2019)

I always smoke them in a pan, and they always come out juicy, and as said above don't go above 140.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view.244199/
Al


----------

